
Finnish PM calls for a 4-day-week and 6-hour-day - myth_buster
https://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/HL2001/S00002/finnish-pm-calls-for-a-4-day-week-and-6-hour-day.htm
======
esotericn
Whenever this sort of policy comes up I wonder about the effects at the
extreme ends of the spectrum.

If you're in a position to opt-out of this sort of policy and become more
competitive as a result, then this can be great for you because you improve
your position relative to the others.

A bit like how people talk about capping incomes, seeminly not realising that
this cements pre-existing owners of wealth further.

Right now I'm sort of in an OK position, but ten years ago I would have told
you - I don't want a 4-day week, because you're ahead of me, and I want to
catch up with you.

I mean, ultimately there's nothing stopping most people negotiating a 4 day
week. It just seems to be the case that "most" people accept whatever job is
thrown at them, so if you're unskilled, it's difficult to convince an employer
of anything even slightly unusual. Fixing _that_ situation (e.g. giving people
leverage of some sort) is the way to go, IMO.

~~~
myth_buster
Well, one can say that about the current 2 day weekend too. And there are
people who do 80 hr / 7 day weeks but that surely gets you burned out.

~~~
esotericn
Sure, but it's not clear to me that the balance is further to the left unless
you're already in a stable state.

If you're secure in your home etc and have enough then perhaps 2 days would be
a good idea.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21938696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21938696)

~~~
myth_buster
My bad!

